# The second night hunt



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

These are the kills we had last weekend. logo96, ghost, shadow of death, and slingshotmadness. This weekend we are going to fry everything up!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... frogs legs for dinner!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

looks like a nice meal!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey you should have seen the one that got away.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Those are some fat ones!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Is your logo from the game or just in general?

Nice shooting by all of you, should make a tasty meal!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Frog legs are absolutely one of my favorite foods, nice shooting.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

(The Last Of Us) is a apocalyptic zombie survival game if that was what u were wondering individual.

And I can't wait to eat them!!


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

I love me some frog legs nice shooting


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

logo96 said:


> (The Last Of Us) is a apocalyptic zombie survival game if that was what u were wondering individual.
> 
> And I can't wait to eat them!!


Yeah, i love it! And the new DLC


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting! Have you hit your hand with that little shooter yet? :rofl:


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Not yet, lol
I'm getting pretty good with it.


----------

